# Yesterday was National Pancake Day



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 28, 2018)

Sorry that I didn't mention it because IHOP was serving up a short stack for free. Free is always a good price!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Feb 28, 2018)

DANG!   Wisht   I'd  knowed  that.  I had me a waffle instead.  Grrr!


----------



## terry123 (Feb 28, 2018)

Love the pancakes.  I am trying to get enough nerve to eat out by myself.  When I do I plan on getting some pancakes there as I love a short stack with some bacon.  Just won't be free.


----------



## jujube (Feb 28, 2018)

We're having breakfast for dinner tonight.  I guess we're celebrating a day late?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 28, 2018)

Hey Falcon, so did I. I expect the pancake police anytime now. k:


----------

